

NASA’s Curiosity Rover Just Found Something… - ForFreedom
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/11/nasas-curiosity-rover-just-found-something/

======
lutusp
> Whatever could it be? Confirmation that there was — or still is — water on
> the surface of Mars?

For God's sake, couldn't you people learn a little bit about Mars before
posting this drivel? Of course there's water on Mars -- easily detected in a
frozen state on the surface, and possibly (likely) in liquid state at the
pressures and temperatures below the surface.

There's no liquid water on the surface for more than a few seconds, enough
time for the water to "boil" away (technically "sublimate") because of the
very low surface pressures. And there's plenty of water ice on the surface.

Water is not an issue, therefore it isn't the issue being speculated about.
The reason? It's not a discovery -- we already know there's water on Mars. How
hard is it to discover this? Try Googling for "water on Mars":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_on_Mars>

It's much more likely that the rover has detected organic molecules in the
samples processed so far, in its rather sophisticated mobile laboratory. And
the caution being exercised is perfectly understandable.

The next time you try to write something about Mars, please -- hire someone
who knows the topic.

